# so are you able to retire?



## cda (Feb 18, 2012)

A calculator, not sure how accurate

http://www.choosetosave.org/ballpark/index.cfm?fa=interactive


----------



## rshuey (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm 35, seems I can retire when I'm a mere 91, even though I am dying when I'm 85.


----------



## jpranch (Feb 19, 2012)

Retire??? Ya right.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm with my pal Jimbo.........:cheers


----------



## Daddy-0- (Feb 19, 2012)

At 39 years old, retirement is not even a blip on my radar yet.


----------



## mmmarvel (Feb 20, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> A calculator, not sure how accuratehttp://www.choosetosave.org/ballpark/index.cfm?fa=interactive


Don't need a calculator.  Quickly approaching 60, my being laid off at 50 tore up my 401k, the divorce at 53 took what little I had left.  When I got the job with the airport I first (after getting the job) asked if there was a mandatory retirement age; there isn't one.  I then took notice that the entrance has a set of double doors so that I will still be able to get my walker or wheelchair through it as I get older.  Able to retire?  Nope, just one day my alarm clock will go off and I won't be able to turn it off as I'll be gone - or at least that's the way I have it figured out.


----------



## mmmarvel (Feb 20, 2012)

Besides, I'm real crabby when I don't have something to do (just ask my wife) - retirement doesn't fit me very well.


----------



## cda (Feb 20, 2012)

MM

Just Play the office pool Texas lottery and you will all hit for at least a million a piece !!!!


----------



## pwood (Feb 21, 2012)

i am one of the lucky ones in that i am able to retire anytime i want to. it is a real good feeling going to work knowing that i don't have to do this. it is a result of shrewd investment strategies, financial planning, luck, and developing a taste for kibbles and bits!


----------



## High Desert (Feb 21, 2012)

rshuey said:
			
		

> I'm 35, seems I can retire when I'm a mere 91, even though I am dying when I'm 85.


Now that's funny.....but true.


----------

